# Eberron Airship (WIP)



## Meloncov (Oct 2, 2006)

A still need to add alot of detail, work on the flame, and redo the texturing to make this look polished, but I was feeling bad about not posting anything new in weeks.







Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 2, 2006)

Fantastic look.  You should think about saling your models (OBJ), I think they are that good that there would be interest in them.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 2, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Fantastic look.  You should think about saling your models (OBJ), I think they are that good that there would be interest in them.




Thanks. As I'm using off-the-shelf textures, I don't think I can legally sell anything I make, but feel free to ask for any of my models if you want to use them in one of your images.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 3, 2006)

A top view:


----------



## pogre (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know much about Eberron, but that is one cool ship.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice. I like the ring of flames around it. Good work on the shadows.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 6, 2006)

The ships launch:





It's rather low polygon, but as it will be fairly tiny on the final model it should be fine.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 7, 2006)

The skiff as it attaches to ship:





Next up is imporving the fire-elemental ring.

Doesn't have the slightest idea how he's going to do it[/SIZE=2]


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been expiermenting on how to improve the flame effect. I have some promising leads, but nothing worthy of display yet.

In the mean time I've realised that I need more details to make the image realistic, but I'm not sure what I shoul add. Does anyone have some ideas


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 8, 2006)

What program are you using to make it? If it's Maya, I have a lot of tips on how to get flames that look professional. If it's in Max ... eh ... good luck  Looks good though.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 8, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> What program are you using to make it? If it's Maya, I have a lot of tips on how to get flames that look professional. If it's in Max ... eh ... good luck  Looks good though.




Its worse then that. Its primairly done in Doga, but I think I'll use Bryce for the flames.


----------



## rose4100 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Meloncov, love your airship. I've been searching around for a suitable one for me (seeing as i want to play a Windwrite Captain). Do you have any tips for designing airships? I'm looking for more of a yacht-sized one, 90ft approx. length


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhh...I can't think of any specific advice about creating airships, except to add as much detail as possible and to feel free to break away from nautical ship designs. 

I'd offer to model your ship for you, except that airships take me far longer than all but the most complex sci-fi models (I've spent 20-30 hours so far on my current project so far). If you want to consider a commision, email me at wbaker@nmia.com. Otherwise, it would be a very long time before I could finish it.


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2006)

Neat.   I do more pen / pencil work than computer.   Wish I understood computer art programs better.

Well done.


----------

